# Cancer Diets



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

What kind of diet should I eating to stop the breast cancer from coming back? TYIA


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

An alkaline diet is best.
But if you had traditional treatment, esp chemo, then your immune system isn't what it should be, so nothing you do might prevent it. Your immune system is what kills off cancer cells. Once it is damaged, then things are harder for the body to overcome. But eating a low sugar, alkaline diet is good for you anyway.
Google


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I`m sure I will get a bunch of flak for this but, low sugar to no sugar, raw fruits and veggies are best or stemmed, grass fed meats and little of them and ORGANIC anything you can get. And your going to have to get your gut back in shape, some good probiotics(SP) to get your system jump started. And sleep and take care of your self. If you smoke, STOP. If you drink pop, Stop. A beer once and awhile isn`t bad for ya. > Blessings to you > Marc


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank I haven't started my treatment yet. I just had my surgery.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Get a copy of the book, "Recalled By Life" by Dr. Anthony J. Sattilaro For probably less than $10 used, it's the deal of a lifetime.

BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Books)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I will ask my oncoligist about an alkaline diet.

Darren I will check out the book too thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do some research on burdock root and essiac. Supposedly burdock is very helpful for cancer patients. Lots of research being done on it but sadly no research being done for it in this country.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Do some research on burdock root and essiac. Supposedly burdock is very helpful for cancer patients. Lots of research being done on it but sadly no research being done for it in this country.


Thanks I will research burdock root, I have never heard of essiac.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Do some research on burdock root and essiac.


Essiac Tea is a wonderful thing to research for cancer patients. I don't remember the whole story, but a woman used it for cancer patients, and had really good results. And of course, Dr. Pauling's work on Vit C is excellent in relation to cancers too. But both those work through the immune system, so the immune system has to be intact for them to really shine.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Essiac Tea is a wonderful thing to research for cancer patients. I don't remember the whole story, but a woman used it for cancer patients, and had really good results. And of course, Dr. Pauling's work on Vit C is excellent in relation to cancers too. But both those work through the immune system, so the immune system has to be intact for them to really shine.


Thank you I will research this.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Sour Sop is supposed to be very beneficial. Tumric and Circumin are two excellent herbs. I agree with the benefits of an alkaline diet and would also suggest detox or chelation by adding bentonite clay or psyllium to your diet.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I've read that cancer can't survive without sugar so if it was me I'd immediately cut out all sugar and grains. (Grains convert into sugar.)


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Giving up sugar and grains won't eliminate sugar from your body. If your blood sugar drops to much you die. Reducing sugar intake is good for you but your body makes sugar out of food to feed your cells. It even makes sugar from fat if it needs it.

I would still reduce/eliminate sugar just because it isn't healthy, then increase veggies and fruits.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pink_Carnation said:


> Giving up sugar and grains won't eliminate sugar from your body. If your blood sugar drops to much you die. Reducing sugar intake is good for you but your body makes sugar out of food to feed your cells. It even makes sugar from fat if it needs it.
> 
> I would still reduce/eliminate sugar just because it isn't healthy, then increase veggies and fruits.


I have been trying to reduce sugar but it's not easy. I did kick the soda habit though.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

from dr joel fuhrman

the GBOMBS diet

Greens
Beans
Onions
Mushrooms
Berries
Seeds


keith


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have survived CLL. Probiotics is a must for your immune system. Try to eat everything as pure as you can get it. My miracle cure was Red Clover Stillingia. It is a powerful blood cleanser and much more. I still take it periodically. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! I was wondering about the Probiotics. I have a feeling I am going to be a regular at the nearest health food store.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> I have been trying to reduce sugar but it's not easy. I did kick the soda habit though.


Good for you! There is so much sugar in soda.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks! This whole new way of eating is confusing. So many contradictions out there.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

There is some promising research that fasting makes chemotherapy more effective, and ketogenic (high fat, very very low carb) diets may be almost as good as fasting. This is still very early research though, the trials have been very small because high fat diets are controversial and contrary to the current standard of care.

https://www.google.com/search?q=chemotherapy+fasting+nih
https://www.google.com/search?q=chemotherapy+ketogenic+nih

Some people are worried about the health effects of ketosis, but as long as you have healthy kidneys and liver you won't get ketoacidois. If your health is already poor, you might get a kidney function test done before trying such a diet.
Ketosis in a Low-Carb Diet | Mark's Daily Apple

Cancer cells must have carbohydrates to live. The only part of your body that must have carbohydrates is the brain, and your liver can make enough for the brain from proteins. 

You may have some short term symptoms when switching to a very low carbohydrate diet, this is normal and will pass. It takes time for the body to adapt to a low carbohydrate diet. In a month you should feel better than when you started. The Low Carb Flu | Mark's Daily Apple 

Veggies and fruits can be high in carbohydrates too. The really high fiber veggies from stems and leaves are usually low in digestible carbohydrates and have lots of good minerals in them. Roots and fruits are higher in carbohydrates and should be considered carefully.

Do your own reading and research if you're considering any alternative health practice your Doctor is not recommending. Don't take my word for it, or any other well-intentioned person. Only you have the motivation to do the research on what is best for you personally. There are plenty of crazy ideas out there, and some of them can do more harm than good. I recommend you add "nih" to any medical Google search to get scientific abstracts from real studies published by the National Institutes of Health. Enough of them disagree that they can't all be right, but if you read several of them with a critical eye you can come away with some degree of confidence in your new knowledge. Use Wikipedia or medical websites to help explain words you don't understand in the scientific abstracts.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, I will look at the links you posted!


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

My aunt had recurring breast cancer. She had to go through chemo three times. After the third time she started on the essiac tea. She makes a quart in the morning and sips on it through the day. She has been cancer free for more than 10 years.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Sandhills said:


> My aunt had recurring breast cancer. She had to go through chemo three times. After the third time she started on the essiac tea. She makes a quart in the morning and sips on it through the day. She has been cancer free for more than 10 years.


Thanks I am going to do alot of research on this herb.


----------

